# Online, Sunday Night Midnight game



## miskip (May 22, 2005)

Hello all,

A long running group has just begun a new Midnight campaign and we could use one more player if anyone is interested.  Characters are 3rd level (started at 3rd level).  We play over the IRC(free) but also use Klooge(very good, but a moderate fee, not nessecary to play) and Ventrilo(free) for voice chat as well.

We play Sunday nights, 8pm EST and will play for about four hours usually, sometimes less.  If you are interested, email me at bagjunk@verizon.net

Skip


----------



## miskip (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone anyone?


----------

